# Orca H Thyboron



## Holtz Siegfried (1. Juli 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich war mit meiner Frau Pfingsten in Dänemark. Nach einigen Enttäuschungen bei der Suche nach einem Angelkutter habe ich in Thyboron die ORCA H ausgemacht. Dies war der einzige Kutter, der auch mit nur 2 Leutchen zum Angeln aufs Weiße Riff fuhr.

Wir fuhren gleich dreimal mit ihm aus. Am ersten Tag fingen wir 120 Dorsche (der schwerste 9,5 Kilo). Bei der zweiten Ausfahrt 105 Dorsche. Am dritten Tag fuhren dann noch andere Gäste mit denen haben wir dan unsere gefangen 60 Dorsche geschenkt. (Kein Platz in der Gefriertruhe)

Das schönste ist, man ist nicht von anderen Mitfahrerern abhängig. Für 475 Kronen pro Person und Tag ein super Urlaubserlebnis.

Wen`s interesssiert, Ernst kann man telefonisch unter der Nummer 0045 22624194 erreichen.

Wir haben jedenfalls für Ende August eine Mehrtagesfahrt schon gebucht.

#v


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Orca H Thyboron*

Hallo, herzlich willkommen im Anglerboard. Junge Junge 125 Dorsche in zwei Tagen, da hattet ihr ja ordentlich zu tun wa?  Muß ja allerbestes Wetter gewesen sein. Danke für deinen Bericht.


----------



## norge_klaus (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Orca H Thyboron*

Das hört sich ja super an. Wo genau liegt das Örtchen denn ? Was für Wetter sollte herrschen, damit so eine Tour auch erträglich ist ?


----------



## norge_klaus (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Orca H Thyboron*

Noch ne Frage ! bei dem aktuellen Kurs sind das ca. 64 Euronen. Welche Leistung bekommt man dafür (Ausfahrt, Essen , Getränke etc. ) ? Wie lange dauert so ein Tagestörn ?

Jetzt aber genug gefragt und erstmal herzlich willkommen an Board !!!  #v  #v  #v  #v  #v  #v  #v


----------



## Holtz Siegfried (2. Juli 2004)

*AW: Orca H Thyboron*

Hallo,

Das Örtchen liegt am Eingang zum Limfjord an der Nordsee. Wir hatten unterschiedliches Wetter. Die erste Ausfahrt war bei Windstärke 2 und ablandigem Wind, nachdem ein Sturm bis Windstärke 8 am Vortag durchzog. Die 2 . Ausfahrt war bei Windstärke 3 -4 und auflandigem Wind aber herrlichem Sonnenschein und langer Dünnung. Die Trifft lang bei 3 Knoten und mit Pilkern von 100 - 150 g kam man bestens zurecht.

Die Ausfahrtdauer kann variabel mit Ernst abgesprochen werden. Wir liefen bei der ersten Tour z. B. um 7 Uhr aus und waren um 20 Uhr wieder im Hafen. Die 2 Tour dauerte von 6 Uhr bis 22 Uhr. Nach Absprache kann Mittags warme Verpflegung gegen ca. 100 Kronen bestellt werden. Getränke sind separat zu bezahlen.

Für August haben wir abgesprochen, dass wir Mittwochabend anreisen. Die Ausfahrt ist dann um 3 Uhr Morgens, sodass wir um 7 Uhr am Riff sind. Rückkehr ist momentan auf 23 Uhr terminiert. Die Folgetage werden wir je nach Fang und Müdigkeit individuell abstimmen.

Danke für eure Willkommensgrüsse#v #v #v


----------



## dasbiest (7. März 2007)

*AW: Orca H Thyboron*

Moin Ernst, deine Grüße sind bei mir angekommen. Hab ebend mit Renate gesprochen. Guten Start in die neue Saison wünsch ich dir von meiner Seite. 
Gruß Micha


----------

